# Cheap treat



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

A local supermarket has chicken drumsticks on sale for $.88/lb. A 2+ lb package has 8 drumsticks and costs $2 or so. $.25 each. The pups love them. I freeze them to make them last longer. A little longer.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

I feed My pup (12 weeks old) a combo of dry and wet food for each meal. Would it do any harm to give him the frozen raw chicken as a treat if I do not regularly feed a complete raw diet?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Duke_of_Birds said:


> I feed My pup (12 weeks old) a combo of dry and wet food for each meal. Would it do any harm to give him the frozen raw chicken as a treat if I do not regularly feed a complete raw diet?


My guys are on a kibble diet (TOTW) and the raw frozen chicken legs do not cause any noticeable harm.


----------



## loisthevizsla (Oct 22, 2014)

your vizsla will crave raw meat and try to eat you


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

loisthevizsla said:


> your vizsla will crave raw meat and try to eat you


I've been feeding my vizsla a raw diet for over a year now. I have to fight her off every day from eating me. It's tragic! Here's a picture of the bloodthirsty beast!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

loisthevizsla said:


> your vizsla will crave raw meat and try to eat you


Hahaha. That made me LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 PIKE - the ones they pass out at drive thru windows - Tractor supply - Pet Smart ETC - LOL


----------

